# Nowitzki The Unquestioned Leader For The Mavs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- In terms of calling out teammates, Dirk Nowitzki's declaration after blowing a winnable game last week doesn't register on the Stephen Jackson/Gerald Wallace Scale.
> 
> "It just feels like at home I've got to make every shot down the stretch to win," Nowitzki sighed at his locker following an 85-81 loss to the shorthanded Blazers. "That's how it feels. If I don't make it ... we're losing. I don't know. We've got to figure something out."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/art_garcia/12/26/nowitzki.feature/index.html


----------

